# Any furry PSP themes?



## Lukar (Sep 29, 2008)

I've been wanting to add more themes to my PSP (I just downloaded a really kewl Okami one awhile ago, it rawks), but I haven't found a furry one yet. Can anyone point me to the location of such a theme?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 29, 2008)

Secret Agent Clank Theme?


----------



## Lukar (Sep 29, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Secret Agent Clank Theme?



Nah... Unless it has Ratchet. xD


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Sep 29, 2008)

Hmm...I may get a PSP soon (HAD 2, BUT THEY BOTH GOT BROKE BY MY BABY BROTHER!!! D: )
So, my question is, how do you even get these themes? And does it come with a USB port? o.o (sorry bout my questioning >_>)


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 29, 2008)

Lol me psphacker so if u need any help with custom FW's then ask and...i could make one...I guess


----------



## Lukar (Sep 29, 2008)

---Guilmon--- said:


> Hmm...I may get a PSP soon (HAD 2, BUT THEY BOTH GOT BROKE BY MY BABY BROTHER!!! D: )
> So, my question is, how do you even get these themes? And does it come with a USB port? o.o (sorry bout my questioning >_>)



Nah, the USB cable is sold separately. Mine is (I think) made by a company called Monster; it's not only a USB cable, but it also serves as a PSP charger. It's pretty good and durable, so you should get that one. And you can get the themes various ways; the PlayStation Store has a fairly good amount of free ones, while alot of people have made their own. The largest archive of them is at psp-themes.net.



Hackfox said:


> Lol me psphacker so if u need any help with custom FW's then ask and...i could make one...I guess



xD I never could get a custom firmware on my PSP. o.o' I couldn't find any downgraders or anything else for official FW 3.90, so... Yeah. x.x'


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Sep 29, 2008)

Ouch...The first one I got had a USB with it. >_>
It would really please me if there were a Guilmon or Calumon or some theme of some sort..^^


----------



## Lukar (Sep 29, 2008)

---Guilmon--- said:


> Ouch...The first one I got had a USB with it. >_>



lol. Which one did you get? When the PSP first came out, there were three retail configurations: the standard unit, the unit with headphones, a preview disc with movie trailers and music videos, and a screen cleaner, and another one that had even more things than the previous two.

Good God am I a nerd. o3o

And you're effing awesome for loving Guilmon. ^^


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Sep 29, 2008)

^^ Thanks. Guilmon is indefinately the best..(did I spell that correctly? if not...dang.)
I don't really know...It was Christmas. lol ^^ All I knew was that it came with a USB.
I really envy that new God Of War PSP..Red 
Hey, if I can play a MMO for all day after school, then you are nowhere near as much a nerd as I am.


----------



## Lukar (Sep 29, 2008)

---Guilmon--- said:


> ^^ Thanks. Guilmon is indefinately the best..(did I spell that correctly? if not...dang.)
> I don't really know...It was Christmas. lol ^^ All I knew was that it came with a USB.
> I really envy that new God Of War PSP..Red
> Hey, if I can play a MMO for all day after school, then you are nowhere near as much a nerd as I am.



xD Yeah, the GoW PSP is pretty damn sexy, lol.


----------



## ---Guilmon--- (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok...Step 1. *removes Kratos' face off the PSP.
All better! >:3

I don't mean, like, it's too violent or anything, it's just boring. xD


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 30, 2008)

I've been meaning to work on a theme for the TwoKinds comic. I've been lazy as heck though.


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't even know how to properly add a wallpaper to my PSP XD

The 'PSP' USB cable is just a normal USB to USB Mini-B plug. MP3 players and digtal cameras use them too.


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 30, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> I don't even know how to properly add a wallpaper to my PSP XD



Open up the picture, push Triangle, and go to Set as Wallpaper.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 1, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> Open up the picture, push Triangle, and go to Set as Wallpaper.



There's too many folders and shit to sort through (like that stupid iPod). I can't wait until I get custom firmware on my PSP.


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 1, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> There's too many folders and shit to sort through (like that stupid iPod). I can't wait until I get custom firmware on my PSP.



If you can't figure out how to do it without custom firmware, you really shouldn't have custom firmware.

And furry? What, do you mean "A anthro animal" Furry is a fetish subculture.


----------



## Kyra (Oct 1, 2008)

there is a ps3 yiff one and for psp themes just make your own


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 2, 2008)

Foxstar said:


> If you can't figure out how to do it without custom firmware, you really shouldn't have custom firmware.


I've used the custom firmware on my friend's PSP and it's easy. Sony just likes being a pain in the ass, especially when I want to scavenge my saves from the card. Why must you bury them in folders in folders with strange names?!


----------



## Runefox (Oct 2, 2008)

> Mine is (I think) made by a company called Monster


I... See. ... Overkill.



> xD I never could get a custom firmware on my PSP. o.o' I couldn't find any downgraders or anything else for official FW 3.90, so... Yeah. x.x'


There aren't, and probably won't be. The way to do it nowadays is with a Pandora's Battery, which you can either make by modifying a battery's software (another hacked PSP is required) or hardware (dangerous) and using it to put your PSP into service mode and install firmware without any checks. That's how I got mine done. You can also buy them for about $20-$30 online.



> I've used the custom firmware on my friend's PSP and it's easy. Sony just likes being a pain in the ass, especially when I want to scavenge my saves from the card. Why must you bury them in folders in folders with strange names?!


Easy... To set wallpaper? Not really. There are different ways, but Sony's is actually quite good. Open up the picture in Photo viewer. Zoom/rotate to the point you like. Hit triangle. Choose set as wallpaper. Done. That's not really difficult. In fact, it's the same with CFW.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 2, 2008)

Runefox said:


> I... See. ... Overkill.



What do you mean?


----------



## MRGamer01 (Mar 1, 2010)

Kyra said:


> there is a ps3 yiff one and for psp themes just make your own



Ok that intrigues me quite a bit.  My effort to find a theme anything relating to that has been extremely fruitless.  Could you link me?  Don't get me wrong, I can make one after asking a ton of people to use their work.


----------

